# $39/hr. I don't know why y'all complaining about pay.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I beat my record for shortest ours worked and most made.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Is that pay that great when you have to start pumping money into repairs and a new car in way earlier years than usual?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Is that pay that great when you have to start pumping money into repairs and a new car in way earlier years than usual?


Nay I drive a 2010 Camry that Uber approved with 206,000 miles. Uber doesn't care anymore as long as it runs and gets pax from point A to B and has seat belts working. Times have changed man. Uber can't afford to tell drivers to get new cars. Even after 15 years the drivers will keep driving with same cars.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

5 DAYS great pay sure low hours. but 5 days you left the house..thats walmart money...no fuel/ins/ taxes/ maintaince. to net $600 you better gross $1300


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

that $631 is more like ~$500 after gas, tax, car wear and tear. Still decent


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> that $631 is more like ~$500 after gas, tax, car wear and tear. Still decent


The 2010 Camry has 206,000 miles and I got it for $3k so wear tear really doesn't matter here. In 1 year it'll make me like at least $30k. By December it would've pais for itself like 25x over. Inside is ok but not fancy nor super clean and no rust on outside. Someone even secretly ate a Pizza in back seat and left a pizza slice bitten. Pax don't deserve the fancy Alfa Romeo I once drove in Uber nor the nice Ford Escape and the 2021/2020 Camry and nicer leather Honda Accords. This is dirty business and requires simple old car. Point A to point B in a safe inspection passed older car. Times have changed. Most Pax don't tip. Pax even hate tipping Bar tenders. Bar tenders be complaining about getting stiffed on tips. Single mamas can even wear and tear the back seats with their infant car seats. The back seats were dirtier when I got the car but the Pax butts cleaned the seats, it's self cleaning and I never even vaccume the floors. I drove nights for a while so pax didn't see the seats weren't 100% clean. I intiially cleaned the seats when I got the car but not 100% clean but pax sitting on them picked up remaining dirt. Pax feet made the floors dirty with ground dirty. Sometimes their feet also acts sticky and takes away that dirt off the weather mats so it's almost self cleaning using pax bodies and feet. 

I've had pax leave their garbage in my previous new nicer cars so now I give them a cheap car the can also get car jacked or Catalytic converter stolen since I live in area where both crimes are common. By time they steal car or Catalytic converter the car would've made me thousands of money. 

Car jackings


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> The 2010 Camry has 206,000 miles and I got it for $3k so wear tear really doesn't matter here. In 1 year it'll make me like at least $30k. By December it would've pais for itself like 25x over. Inside is ok but not fancy nor super clean and no rust on outside. Someone even secretly ate a Pizza in back seat and left a pizza slice bitten. Pax don't deserve the fancy Alfa Romeo I once drove in Uber nor the nice Ford Escape and the 2021/2020 Camry and nicer leather Honda Accords. This is dirty business and requires simple old car. Point A to point B in a safe inspection passed older car. Times have changed. Most Pax don't tip. Pax even hate tipping Bar tenders. Bar tenders be complaining about getting stiffed on tips. Single mamas can even wear and tear the back seats with their infant car seats. The back seats were dirtier when I got the car but the Pax butts cleaned the seats, it's self cleaning and I never even vaccume the floors. I drove nights for a while so pax didn't see the seats weren't 100% clean. I intiially cleaned the seats when I got the car but not 100% clean but pax sitting on them picked up remaining dirt. Pax feet made the floors dirty with ground dirty. Sometimes their feet also acts sticky and takes away that dirt off the weather mats so it's almost self cleaning using pax bodies and feet.
> 
> I've had pax leave their garbage in my previous new nicer cars so now I give them a cheap car the can also get car jacked or Catalytic converter stolen since I live in area where both crimes are common. By time they steal car or Catalytic converter the car would've made me thousands of money.
> 
> Car jackings


When you are making money 
you can afford to repair your car
I dont go overboard cleaning mine either
Once a week I'll rake out the condoms and 
go over the windows w a discarded diaper
Toss out all the other trash
I prefer to be able to run it 12 hours a day
for a couple years and then pass it down
to someone else for the repairs/downtime
Just mho.....


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When you are making money
> you can afford to repair your car
> I dont go overboard cleaning mine either
> Once a week I'll rake out the condoms and
> ...


It doesn't need repair. Just oil changes lol. It's Toyota strong.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When you are making money
> you can afford to repair your car
> I dont go overboard cleaning mine either
> Once a week I'll rake out the condoms and
> ...


I'm gonna be doing a lot of food delivery this week to be able to hit the 70 rides


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> It doesn't need repair. Just oil changes lol. It's Toyota strong.


That part was for the Tulsa guy 
that mentioned repair costs
I have a 2019 corolla 105k miles


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> The 2010 Camry has 206,000 miles and I got it for $3k so wear tear really doesn't matter here. In 1 year it'll make me like at least $30k. By December it would've pais for itself like 25x over. Inside is ok but not fancy nor super clean and no rust on outside. Someone even secretly ate a Pizza in back seat and left a pizza slice bitten. Pax don't deserve the fancy Alfa Romeo I once drove in Uber nor the nice Ford Escape and the 2021/2020 Camry and nicer leather Honda Accords. This is dirty business and requires simple old car. Point A to point B in a safe inspection passed older car. Times have changed. Most Pax don't tip. Pax even hate tipping Bar tenders. Bar tenders be complaining about getting stiffed on tips. Single mamas can even wear and tear the back seats with their infant car seats. The back seats were dirtier when I got the car but the Pax butts cleaned the seats, it's self cleaning and I never even vaccume the floors. I drove nights for a while so pax didn't see the seats weren't 100% clean. I intiially cleaned the seats when I got the car but not 100% clean but pax sitting on them picked up remaining dirt. Pax feet made the floors dirty with ground dirty. Sometimes their feet also acts sticky and takes away that dirt off the weather mats so it's almost self cleaning using pax bodies and feet.
> 
> I've had pax leave their garbage in my previous new nicer cars so now I give them a cheap car the can also get car jacked or Catalytic converter stolen since I live in area where both crimes are common. By time they steal car or Catalytic converter the car would've made me thousands of money.
> 
> Car jackings


i agree I want to stop using my 2018 subaru and buy a similar car like yours for uber only and even use that to commute to my fulltime job. Where were you looking for used cars? sites like craigslist, fb marketplace, offerup? or just dealerships?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i agree I want to stop using my 2018 subaru and buy a similar car like yours for uber only and even use that to commute to my fulltime job. Where were you looking for used cars? sites like craigslist, fb marketplace, offerup? or just dealerships?


Fyi your year model Subaru usually develops some oil gasket or other issue at around 100k mark. Honda civic and Accord year 2018-2020 same deal, they develop some oil mechanical related issue. I'd sell your Subaru while it's still low miles assuming yours is low miles. In this industry just get a 2008-2011 Mazda or Camry sedan from Facebook marketplace. Lots of them have like over 180k miles and perfect for a new life on Uber and only costs$2k to $3k on average. You can even add a $160 high def smart car display/radio by replacing existing one. Best buy installs it for free when you buy the harness from them and harness is $25.

You can also buy that cheap peel and stick luxury decal to pimp out interior and make it modern luxury look. Add blue or red lights under front seats so pax can see well at night and give good look. You'll have yourself nice modern interior if you're a diy kind if guy like I am.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi oz a few pointed. If you are full.time... 30k for you in 1 year is not enough. Part time yes. .
As far as that quest pipe dream in such a older cheap car. Why not shoot for 3 long trips say $250 and buck that quest slop...if it were $600. I would agree with you.but what's it $350???. 
I have a toyota they cost also. My v6 alternator was $600


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> Hi oz a few pointed. If you are full.time... 30k for you in 1 year is not enough. Part time yes. .
> As far as that quest pipe dream in such a older cheap car. Why not shoot for 3 long trips say $250 and buck that quest slop...if it were $600. I would agree with you.but what's it $350???.
> I have a toyota they cost also. My v6 alternator was $600


You're telling a stranger $30k in 1 year isn't enough? I don't pay rent and live free btw with family. I also average $50k. But fyi just because it isn't enough for you doesn't mean $30k isn't enough for others


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> Hi oz a few pointed. If you are full.time... 30k for you in 1 year is not enough. Part time yes. .
> As far as that quest pipe dream in such a older cheap car. Why not shoot for 3 long trips say $250 and buck that quest slop...if it were $600. I would agree with you.but what's it $350???.
> I have a toyota they cost also. My v6 alternator was $600


Also how the hell am I supposed to shoot for long $250 trip? We don't have those in our market. Duluth is farthest point in my state and it pays $160 to drive there and it's far and not worth it, no return Trip. Rare to get Duluth run too.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> You're telling a stranger $30k in 1 year isn't enough? I don't pay rent and live free btw with family. I also average $50k. But fyi just because it isn't enough for you doesn't mean $30k isn't enough for others


Ozzy it might be safe to assume most of the
other people here are older w kids and houses
Maybe that's why he is saying that
If I was only able to make 30k ubering
I never would have made it past 3 months


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> You're telling a stranger $30k in 1 year isn't enough? I don't pay rent and live free btw with family. I also average $50k. But fyi just because it isn't enough for you doesn't mean $30k isn't enough for others


I agree, Osman.

That poster is from "lost" where the cost of living is 2.4x what it is in Minnesota.

He also has no idea that you hit mid-level lottery jackpots on the semi-reg.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

For a drivers job. Anyone. Imho $30k net a year is not enought. $$$
I would never drive for this little. It's not about oz..its about fair pay.
Cash in pocket
Car repair cash.
Ez pazz
Car insurance
Liability of this job.
Dash cams
No sss paid in
No workmans comp.
Walmart
@ $15 hour plus overtime.
$600 per week less taxes say $200 taxes it's less
$20.000 a year with no car.

25 rides 7 days a week agree or disagree
But if you are happy that's the most important thing . I am 59. Dont live at home


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> For a drivers job. Anyone. Imho $30k net a year is not enought. $$$
> I would never drive for this little. It's not about oz..its about fair pay.
> Cash in pocket
> Car repair cash.
> ...


Well ozz is the wild card here
He lives at home no rent if that's 
all he needs it's on him
I drive x too 80 hours a week 
and make like 2500 a week
I got wife 2 children 2 cars and a house
I drive about 80 hours a week grossing about $2500 a week that's enough for me
I really dont think is a competition 
I know we would all like more lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Same here 2 homes 3 cars. Dont do as much as you. I can. But I do 50 hours as I am 59...
If that's all i needed i still wont drive for $500 a week net in my market. As i know i can eat alot more with my experience.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Here in detroit market . 16 hours . Its 12 to 15 an hour with uber . If its busy grinding paxholes after pax holes 
16 hours . 240 minus gas. Uber is trash here. Only turn it on when there a bonus or surge .
Now your 16 hours 600 straight time . Yea sure . And lawyers doctors would be quitting there jobs to drive ubers .
Show the promo as well in yor earnings . Its ok we all know


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Here in detroit market . 16 hours . Its 12 to 15 an hour with uber . If its busy grinding paxholes after pax holes
> 16 hours . 240 minus gas. Uber is trash here. Only turn it on when there a bonus or surge .
> Now your 16 hours 600 straight time . Yea sure . And lawyers doctors would be quitting there jobs to drive ubers .
> Show the promo as well in yor earnings . Its ok we all know


What you think I photoshopped it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2021)

Cause people made over 100 bucks an hour for the same gig 4-5 yrs ago


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i agree I want to stop using my 2018 subaru and buy a similar car like yours for uber only and even use that to commute to my fulltime job. Where were you looking for used cars? sites like craigslist, fb marketplace, offerup? or just dealerships?


Finding a good used car at a reasonable price is close to impossible right now. Give it another 5 or 6 months for the chip shortage to ease and prices to start coming back down.

Whatever the case, @Ozzyoz that's decent money if you are only going out for the busiest hours. I'm only hitting late Friday/Saturday night now and can still gross over $40 an hour. Whether it's great pay or not is another question. If I gross $40 and spend an average of $10 an hour for my vehicle and gas, that's $150 bucks for 5 hours of intense driving, dealing with drunks, police, crazy drivers, requests for stops, ... having to be totally concentrating till 3AM, which is probably a fair rate of return but not particularly extravagant.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Fyi your year model Subaru usually develops some oil gasket or other issue at around 100k mark. Honda civic and Accord year 2018-2020 same deal, they develop some oil mechanical related issue. I'd sell your Subaru while it's still low miles assuming yours is low miles. In this industry just get a 2008-2011 Mazda or Camry sedan from Facebook marketplace. Lots of them have like over 180k miles and perfect for a new life on Uber and only costs$2k to $3k on average. You can even add a $160 high def smart car display/radio by replacing existing one. Best buy installs it for free when you buy the harness from them and harness is $25.


I wanted to do exactly that. I could probably get $25k-30k through Carvana and then buy a beater for ~$5k. Easy $20k gain. That has to be the smartest play but I just can't have a beater for my main car because of social status lol. I'm in my 20s so I unfortunately give a shit. I just can't succumb to having a beat up Prius as my main ride. I have friends younger than me and they already have a duplex, a lot saved up (without ubering on the side) thats because they still have their piece of shit 1999 toyota lol. New car was such a horrible investment. And now with the chip shortage, selling cars are booming. God is literally throwing me a bone...



Disgusted Driver said:


> Finding a good used car at a reasonable price is close to impossible right now. Give it another 5 or 6 months for the chip shortage to ease and prices to start coming back down.


That's true but theres always a deal to be found. Same with the housing market, yeah its terrible to buy but there is always a good deal sitting around. Just gotta spend more time looking


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> I wanted to do exactly that. I could probably get $25k-30k through Carvana and then buy a beater for ~$5k. Easy $20k gain. That has to be the smartest play but I just can't have a beater for my main car because of social status lol. I'm in my 20s so I unfortunately give a shit. I just can't succumb to having a beat up Prius as my main ride. I have friends younger than me and they already have a duplex, a lot saved up (without ubering on the side) thats because they still have their piece of shit 1999 toyota lol. New car was such a horrible investment. And now with the chip shortage, selling cars are booming. God is literally throwing me a bone...
> 
> 
> That's true but theres always a deal to be found. Same with the housing market, yeah its terrible to buy but there is always a good deal sitting around. Just gotta spend more time looking


205k miles Camry for around $3k isn't hard to find especially year 2010 and you're good to go.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Same here 2 homes 3 cars. Dont do as much as you. I can. But I do 50 hours as I am 59...
> If that's all i needed i still wont drive for $500 a week net in my market. As i know i can eat alot more with my experience.


Do you have a secret family in your second home?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> 205k miles Camry for around $3k isn't hard to find especially year 2010 and you're good to go.


Did a quick search and have to disagree, in my area you are looking at more like 6-7K for a 2010 Camry with 175 to 200K miles.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Do you have a secret family in your second home?


Rent whole home out...many many years ..brought it in 1987 ... Wife dont want to move back to florida heat in summer. but as we grow older. desantis florida is looking very good...this is my 4th house investment thier many here..down to 1 in fla. and great buildable land west of wpb fla..


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

*I don't know why y'all complaining about pay.*
says the guy who's doing everything he can to land another job...



https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-the-job-so-ill-be-off-forum-for-most-part.458363/











Yay I am rescued from Uber. I got offered an IT position


A month ago I nearly got a Police officer job, but I failed the fitness part. They required a 2 mile run under a certain time and I can only assume run 1 mile max 10 minutes. My education and work history was ok for most part but I had to sorta lie on the lie detector and keep my nerves still...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Did a quick search and have to disagree, in my area you are looking at more like 6-7K for a 2010 Camry with 175 to 200K miles.


Wow that's insane


----------



## jetes1998 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I beat my record for shortest ours worked and most made.
> 
> View attachment 645428


If it wasnt so frigid there, maybe id consider relocating..nice job


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jetes1998 said:


> If it wasnt so frigid there, maybe id consider relocating..nice job


Trust me this isn't the norm, it is one of those rare weeks. The norm is to average $20/hr. Don't come to frigid land for Uber lol. Get a real job before you relocate for Uber. @25rides7daysaweek market is juicy and still Virgin and unpenetrated by the ants, so go relocate to his. I think he is in Chicago or near there somewhere. He makes what truckers make per month. He does around $8k a month.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Trust me this isn't the norm, it is one of those rare weeks. The norm is to average $20/hr. Don't come to frigid land for Uber lol. Get a real job before you relocate for Uber. @25rides7daysaweek market is juicy and still Virgin and unpenetrated by the ants, so go relocate to his. I think he is in Chicago or near there somewhere. He makes what truckers make per month. He does around $8k a month.


Damnit @Ozzyoz
stop telling people I'm making money!!!
And to think i was considering inviting you
to crash at my house if you wanted to for
the st patricks day weekend feast


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> [quest offers]


That's like the end-of-round video game bonus, if you live that long in Chicago without getting shot, stabbed, or blowed up they give you bonus money. 🤣


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Damnit @Ozzyoz
> stop telling people I'm making money!!!
> And to think i was considering inviting you
> to crash at my house if you wanted to for
> ...


If I travel it's either to Mexico or to East Africa.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Damnit @Ozzyoz
> stop telling people I'm making money!!!
> And to think i was considering inviting you
> to crash at my house if you wanted to for
> ...


F U U U U U U U U K brah that's insane. If this is real, it's amazing. Drive on!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> F U U U U U U U U K brah that's insane. If this is real, it's amazing. Drive on!


Realize it's Chicago, a sh!t-show like NY. Hell, even Milwaukee (where I am) is in the national news lately for the insane crime rate.

Chicago has a lack of drivers (in general) due to the injection mandates, shootings, car jackings, protests causing havok, etc. Conversely parking is insane. car ownership is expensive, driving sucks, so it makes sense to Taxi/Uber/Lyft vs. driving vs. getting mugged waiting for public transit. But fewer drivers...so....

You don't want to see a shooting live-in-person; you don't want to be a witness. You don't want to get your head smashed in with a brick during a car-jacking. You don't want to get attacked by a stressed-out pax with who-knows-what diseases. Chicago has a lot to offer, but currently there's also a high price to pay.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Realize it's Chicago, a sh!t-show like NY. Hell, even Milwaukee (where I am) is in the national news lately for the insane crime rate.
> 
> Chicago has a lack of drivers (in general) due to the injection mandates, shootings, car jackings, protests causing havok, etc. Conversely parking is insane. car ownership is expensive, driving sucks, so it makes sense to Taxi/Uber/Lyft vs. driving vs. getting mugged waiting for public transit. But fewer drivers...so....
> 
> You don't want to see a shooting live-in-person; you don't want to be a witness. You don't want to get your head smashed in with a brick during a car-jacking. You don't want to get attacked by a stressed-out pax with who-knows-what diseases. Chicago has a lot to offer, but currently there's also a high price to pay.


Yes I heard Milwaukee is dangerous and lots of cheap houses that are fixer uppers too. Stay safe in Milwaukee man. Always crazy crime everywhere.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> If I travel it's either to Mexico or to East Africa.


What if I were to offer to buy you a white/brown
hooker and show you how to get 75% surge rides 
on top of the quest bonus?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> What if I were to offer to buy you a white/brown
> hooker and show you how to get 75% surge rides
> on top of the quest bonus?


There isn't enough emoji smileys to reply to this. We need more emoji smiley selection in forum. We need the rolls eye one


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Realize it's Chicago, a sh!t-show like NY. Hell, even Milwaukee (where I am) is in the national news lately for the insane crime rate.
> 
> Chicago has a lack of drivers (in general) due to the injection mandates, shootings, car jackings, protests causing havok, etc. Conversely parking is insane. car ownership is expensive, driving sucks, so it makes sense to Taxi/Uber/Lyft vs. driving vs. getting mugged waiting for public transit. But fewer drivers...so....
> 
> You don't want to see a shooting live-in-person; you don't want to be a witness. You don't want to get your head smashed in with a brick during a car-jacking. You don't want to get attacked by a stressed-out pax with who-knows-what diseases. Chicago has a lot to offer, but currently there's also a high price to pay.


Huh? I've done 12 hour days everyday for 5 years
and none of that stuff has ever happened to me
All I see is a clean beautiful city full of really
friendly people and plenty of delighted tourists


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Huh? I've done 12 hour days everyday for 5 years
> and none of that stuff has ever happened to me
> All I see is a clean beautiful city full of really
> friendly people and plenty of delighted tourists


Are you even healthy at this point? @SpinalCabbage I think 25rides7daysaweek has tailbone and other health issues from all that sitting. God help him. He ain't healthy like us. I betcha 7days25ridesaweek can't run a mile straight non-stop like we can. Can he do it in 9 minutes like I can? I am down to 9 minutes now.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Are you even healthy at this point? @SpinalCabbage I think 25rides7daysaweek has tailbone and other health issues from all that sitting. God help him. He ain't healthy like us. I betcha 7days25ridesaweek can't run a mile straight non-stop like we can. Can he do it in 9 minutes like I can? I am down to 9 minutes now.


I'm also 60 years old dude. My dr seems to think I'm ok, so I'm gonna go with her opinion on my health.. My butt does hurt and I've always had back issues. No need to go running any miles for me in my whole lifetime. Thanks your consern though😎


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm also 60 years old dude. My dr seems to think I'm ok, so I'm gonna go with her opinion on my health.. My butt does hurt and I've always had back issues. No need to go running any miles for me in my whole lifetime. Thanks your consern though😎


Thou art full of energy for being 60 years old


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Thou art full of energy for being 60 years old


Caffeine, nicotine and cocaine my young friend.
Well yea that and a side of hookers 😁


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Caffeine, nicotine and cocaine my young friend.
> Well yea that and a side of hookers 😁


🤫 Spillover sir


----------

